

YouPorn to offer HTML5 video tag support - irrelative
http://newteevee.com/2010/05/18/youporn-goes-html5-gets-on-the-ipad/

======
irrelative
Not posting this to encourage people to use it -- I just recall a lot of
people mentioning porn as a big barrier to the video tag taking off.

Maybe if someone creates a porn site that only uses HTML5, it can become the
killer app needed to make people upgrade browsers.

~~~
whatusername
My first thought was the iPad/iPhone.. I assume they are currently using flash
-- does this mean that this is the first big pornsite available on Apples
gear? I guess Safari needs to be re-rated.

~~~
philwelch
A lot of adult sites have mobile versions which are perfectly accessible from
iPhone.

------
metatronscube
Im always impressed how quick the porn industry is to adopt new technologies.
Good for them, they have their heads screwed on more than some tech outfits.

------
stipes
Now you can have porn on your iPads. Is Jobs going to introduce web filtering
now?

